# fake boobies



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

I posted this in an INFP thread and didn't get many responses so I figured I'd get more responses on forum specifically about sex. I'm not re-wording it because I'm too lazy. I'm copying and pasting my original post:

I was tempted to start a separate thread about this but I felt more comfortable posting it in a thread already sexual in nature. Do you other INFP guys get totally turned off by fake breasts? Fake breasts don't do it for me at all. Natural shapes are more aesthetically pleasing and I just can't get over the fact that they are not real. It would bug me to know that my hypothetical SO had fake boobies. I think it takes away the thrill of "yay! boobies!" because they aren't really boobies. I think it might even be a symbolic thing where like taking your clothes off for your lover is like baring yourself to them. It's symbolic where it's like your baring your soul to the person. Fake boobs are kind of like a protective cover so you can't see the real person. It takes away from the body to body intimacy. Maybe that's part of the reason we get aroused from naked female bodies in the first place? It's like they're revealing who they really are underneath all protective covers. A lot of you guys seem to really value having real intimate connections with the person you would make love to and I was wondering if you could relate to this.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't really care what some random woman elects to do, as it's her body. It doesn't affect me and it isn't my business. However, if we're talking about a potential relationship partner, in which case it would actually concern me, then I prefer natural breasts. None of my girlfriends have had breast implants. I don't have any preference for the size of a woman's breasts, but I _do_ have a preference that whatever size they happen to be, they are 100% real and 100% hers. (And I don't mean that as in, "Yeah, they're mine, because I paid for them." :dry


----------



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> I don't really care what some random woman elects to do, as it's her body. It doesn't affect me and it isn't my business. However, if we're talking about a potential relationship partner, in which case it would actually concern me, then I prefer natural breasts. None of my girlfriends have had breast implants. I don't have any preference for the size of a woman's breasts, but I _do_ have a preference that whatever size they happen to be, they are 100% real and 100% hers. (And I don't mean that as in, "Yeah, they're mine, because I paid for them." :dry


 What is your reason for your preference for your potential relationship partner to have real breasts?


----------



## Penguin (Sep 25, 2012)

I do not discriminate amongst boobies. I love boobs, end of story.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Why is this thread seemingly directed at men?

Fake boobs are terrible IMO. Rather see the real thing.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Personally, idc if they're real or fake. As long as they're the same size, and not "long" :mellow:


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

questforself said:


> What is your reason for your preference for your potential relationship partner to have real breasts?


I wasn't aware I had to explain myself. Especially considering the things other guys like, yet I get questioned for preferring real breasts. Go figure.

I prefer that my partner have real breasts because I prefer real women. Simple as that.

Additionally, breast implants come with health risks. You might want to look that up. I don't want any of those potential complications happening to my partner, as her health matters to me. I wouldn't want her to jeopardize it for... what exactly?

Furthermore, if she's that concerned with her appearance that she'd get implants, then right off the bat we're already incompatible in at least one way. I would never undergo expensive surgery to be more appealing to the opposite sex. Confidence is sexy to me; a woman who is confident in whatever she has is attractive to me. She will never have to worry whether I find her sexually attractive. Women who aren't confident are not attractive to me. Breast implants will not fix that. And real breasts look and feel better. I like to caress, fondle, knead, massage my partner's breasts, and I don't care to do that to bags of silicone/saline.


----------



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

Etherea said:


> Why is this thread seemingly directed at men?
> 
> Fake boobs are terrible IMO. Rather see the real thing.


 Actually I'm curious what anybody thinks about fake boobs. I original posted the OP of this thread on another thread on the INFP forum and I just didn't want to reword it.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

I do not like augmented breasts. I have dated a few woman who had work done: they all had other work that they then wanted which I deemed to be a low self esteem issues linked to body dysmorphic disorder. Now when ever I hear a woman say she wants work done the first thing I think of is those three girls and the issues, maybe not fair of me pre judge but I count on my past experience very heavily.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Did someone say boobies?  Oh, fake ones. :/

I'm more of a natural guy myself, but a good way to look at it if your SO does have fake boobies, is realize, that your body is probably not 100% real. For example, I have chipped my tooth, and they filled it with a porcelain filling. Another example, is the way we smell, we put on cologne and perfume and deodarant. Is that natural? Also, people dye their hair, use mouth wash, etc. Put on make up. We just are unnatural. Razors for unwanted hair. So why do unnatural boobs always get called out for being so bad?


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

(Potential) Food for Thought:

I have considered a breast reduction before. For the most part, my boobs would still be my boobs after the surgery. Sometimes a little silicon is used in the process in order to fuse the sliced boob tissue back together or in order to reconstruct the nipples (that sometimes loose functionality post-surgery), but for the most part every ounce of flesh is still my real flesh.

However, it is a form of breast augmentation. 

Would that throw people off for its "fakeness"? 

I personally don't understand surgery in order to change one's looks although I am fine with dying hair, piercings, tattoos, and exercise. (I am currently trying to reconcile my these views.) However, I have debated this for three reasons. The biggest one is the annoying hassle when it comes to buying bras and clothes. The second is a little vain as I often feel like a bloated whale. The third is more about me worrying about the future, middle-aged me with potential back pain and boobs that are five sizes bigger than they are now. (I am using my mother as a reference.)

But to answer the OP as a bi girl, I don't find fake boobs very attractive because I don't find plastic attractive. I don't want to date a doll but rather a real person. However, I have no absolutely preference for size nor shape. (Despite my heavy disinterest in my own.)


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

What's with the obsession that people have over "naturalness"...I don't care if something is natural or synthetic (or "fake" as you call it) as long as they still feel good when you have sex with them....Eg. people keep on saying how plastic surgery is not "natural beauty" so they somehow are less inclined to date women with plastic surgery etc etc....Who cares! When I have sex with a good looking woman who obtained the beauty through plastic surgery, it still feels good! Never mind the plastic surgery...

If the fake boobies would tear apart when you touch them, though, that's a different story.....


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

I prefer natural boobs, but since they're not mine, if a woman I know or an SO in particular wanted implants and had thought it through, I'd not stop them. Anyway, there's parts of my knee, jaw and teeth that are fake; so I haven't really got a leg to stand on. So my take on implants is: if a woman has them, and wanted them, her prerogative. As long as it doesn't affect her conversational abilities it's no skin off my nose.


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

I agree with @Paradox1987. I'm not a fan personally, but it's not all that important. If she's a nice girl, and I like her, I don't really care.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

thankxxyou said:


> Personally, idc if they're real or fake. As long as they're the same size, and not "long" :mellow:


Nature rarely makes them the exact same size. I've only seen a handful of breast that were exactly symmetrical.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

android654 said:


> Nature rarely makes them the exact same size. I've only seen a handful of breast that were exactly symmetrical.


You're right, mine aren't exactly the same size, either. I just can't imagine being attracted to areolas that are lopsided by more than and inch. It seems like it would be comical, but I'm sure if I really liked the girl they were attached to, I wouldn't care, like paradox said. I'd probably find them endearing, even.


----------



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

childofprodigy said:


> What's with the obsession that people have over "naturalness"...I don't care if something is natural or synthetic (or "fake" as you call it) as long as they still feel good when you have sex with them....Eg. people keep on saying how plastic surgery is not "natural beauty" so they somehow are less inclined to date women with plastic surgery etc etc....Who cares! When I have sex with a good looking woman who obtained the beauty through plastic surgery, it still feels good! Never mind the plastic surgery...
> 
> If the fake boobies would tear apart when you touch them, though, that's a different story.....


 Fake boobies look and feel different from real boobies. They're usually unnaturally round and feel way too firm.


----------



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

breast implants concern me, as do other forms of needless plastic surgery (like rhinoplasties).

switching the sexes around (as i am a straight female), if my partner where to have penis enlargement for example, i would be both disturbed and very worried about the underlying psychological reasons that pushed him to want surgery so badly. i can safely say if that happened, i would hand him the number for a CB therapist and walk out the door. i am not going to enable something like that. 
one of my core requirements in a partner is that they make the effort to accept & respect themselves - all of themselves, warts & all. that means without vanity surgery.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

saintless said:


> (Potential) Food for Thought:
> 
> I have considered a breast reduction before. For the most part, my boobs would still be my boobs after the surgery. Sometimes a little silicon is used in the process in order to fuse the sliced boob tissue back together or in order to reconstruct the nipples (that sometimes loose functionality post-surgery), but for the most part every ounce of flesh is still my real flesh.
> 
> ...


Hmm, yeah, I think it's the act of looking _better_ than you once were. 

Also, just like to say, every time a girl gets a breast reduction god kills a baby kitten.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

*These days (Bon Jovi)*
_She came looking for some shelter with a suitcase full of dreams
To a motel room on the boulevard
Guess she's trying to be James Dean
*She hides under her bra, a pair of fake tits...*
No one wants to be themselves these days
Still there's nothing to hold on to but these days
_


questforself said:


> It would bug me to know that my hypothetical SO had fake boobies. I think it takes away the thrill of "yay! boobies!" because they aren't really boobies.


I rather be with a real dumb person than a fake smart person.
As for the body? the same.




questforself said:


> I was wondering if you could relate to this.


Yes. I had a relationship with a tall beautiful woman who in fact had BIG breasts (real ones). Let's say she was "ok". She started getting fat but not the entire body but actually just the belly, *she looked weird, really weird*. I suggested doing something about it, let's go walking, running, biking, etc. You know some sports. She refused and continued eating and living a lazy life. What does this has to do with your thread?

She started using this:




Honestly, that thing was about to explode. When we got home she said "wait wait I'm going to remove the damn thin I can't stand it anymore" and there she goes around the house with that enourmous belly with traces of the fabric, buttons and zipper, a pretty nasty picture.

Guess what, every single person said she looked amazing (in public)
"how do you manage to keep a flat belly?"
everyone was amazined contemplating such figure

but me, the "loved one" had to face the real thing, a pretty nasty picture, not only her looks but the practical thing... we couldn't afford to do many things that would expose the fake flat belly, and couldn't go swimming. The same with fake boobs, they won't go with you to do certain things, a lot of movements and clothing are forbidden.


So I told her "everyone has a fake idea of you and I have to deal with the real thing"
and she said "ok so you don't like my body because I look fat"

*And I said "YOU don't like your body".*

The end.

(I rather be with someone who really is what she is, instead of someone who wants me to accept something she denies)


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> *checks inside shirt*
> 
> Hmm......


Let us know what you find down there.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

whoops wrong thread...


----------



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

Pete The Lich said:


> whoops wrong thread...


hahahahaha


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't mind them and wouldn't hold it against someone. There has been a lot of talk on here about being real, but honestly, how many of us are truly "real" or genuine?


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Only natural baby!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

questforself said:


> I posted this in an INFP thread and didn't get many responses so I figured I'd get more responses on forum specifically about sex. I'm not re-wording it because I'm too lazy. I'm copying and pasting my original post:
> 
> I was tempted to start a separate thread about this but I felt more comfortable posting it in a thread already sexual in nature. Do you other INFP guys get totally turned off by fake breasts? Fake breasts don't do it for me at all. Natural shapes are more aesthetically pleasing and I just can't get over the fact that they are not real. It would bug me to know that my hypothetical SO had fake boobies. I think it takes away the thrill of "yay! boobies!" because they aren't really boobies. I think it might even be a symbolic thing where like taking your clothes off for your lover is like baring yourself to them. It's symbolic where it's like your baring your soul to the person. Fake boobs are kind of like a protective cover so you can't see the real person. It takes away from the body to body intimacy. Maybe that's part of the reason we get aroused from naked female bodies in the first place? It's like they're revealing who they really are underneath all protective covers. A lot of you guys seem to really value having real intimate connections with the person you would make love to and I was wondering if you could relate to this.


I don't like fakes. I prefer all natural, but again, it's not up to me. I don't care if they are small, or big, or in between. I just like 'em.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Zletta said:


> Well, "dick" doesn't have a good connotation either, though I think this is more on topic of another thread.


Probably should be a topic for another thread, but--and this is the last thing I'll say about it in this thread as I don't wish to derail it, conversely, the slang for the testes is a synonym for courage. When someone says someone is "ballsy," that's a positive quality. There is no term that exists for the female genitals that has a similar positive quality. They're all used as insults. (I've found it curious that the slang for the male testes is a synonym for courage when it's an extremely vulnerable part of the male anatomy through which one can debilitate a man regardless how big and strong, while the most common slang for the female genitalia is a synonym for coward when the vagina is actually a muscle. As someone with an interest in language I've just found this curious, and it's an example of how attitudes toward each gender are reflected in language.)


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Master Mind said:


> Probably should be a topic for another thread, but--and this is the last thing I'll say about it in this thread as I don't wish to derail it, conversely, the slang for the testes is a synonym for courage. When someone says someone is "ballsy," that's a positive quality. There is no term that exists for the female genitals that has a similar positive quality. They're all used as insults. (I've found it curious that the slang for the male testes is a synonym for courage when it's an extremely vulnerable part of the male anatomy through which one can debilitate a man regardless how big and strong, while the most common slang for the female genitalia is a synonym for coward when the vagina is actually a muscle. As someone with an interest in language I've just found this curious, and it's an example of how attitudes toward each gender are reflected in language.)


It's not curious at all, it super obvious why it is the way it is. Vernacular also has inverses of a person's state of being fall along class, race, geography etc. We just translated our behavior and social climate into words.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I resisted looking at this thread because i hate the word "boobies." I just do--it's an irrational feeling. (Edit: And no offense to anyone who likes the word--really!)

And I dislike breast implants, not because of aesthetics.

I think the aesthetic argument against them is bunk, because the majority of women who get implants only get small or med C. Only a small amount of fake boobs are the giant, unnatural looking ones. In a lot of ways, I like those ones better because they're more honest. 

It seems like getting a size C would just be like compensating for some kind of perceived imperfection in the body, whereas getting giant DD breasts is more of a statement. "If we were boxing, I could knock you out with my breasts."

But I don't fault women for getting the implants. That's a very personal decision. I just feel bad that the female body is expected to be so much, and that breast implants can rupture and hurt the recipient.

Edit: And this is probably too much information for this thread, but some of my feelings about breast implants are from repression. I've had something like body-dysmorphic disorder for as long as I can remember--I remember telling my friend, when I was in second grade, that when I grew up I was going to get plastic surgery on my nose and bleach my hair blonde. And I know what it's like to want to be perfect, but I don't think it's healthy or fun.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

meltedsorbet said:


> I don't fault women for getting the implants. That's a very personal decision. I just feel bad that the female body is expected to be so much, and that breast implants can rupture and hurt the recipient.


Yes, that's why I said the potential health risks are a reason why I wouldn't want my partner to have implants. If I'm in a relationship or interested in a relationship with someone, then I have a vested interest in her health.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

childofprodigy said:


> What's with the obsession that people have over "naturalness"


I thanked this post not because I have an aesthetic preference for breast implants, but because I am absolutely tired of the naturalistic fallacies that always get tossed around in these type threads on here.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

android654 said:


> Nature rarely makes them the exact same size. I've only seen a handful of breast that were exactly symmetrical.



It has a lot to do with whichever hand you favor, that arm tends to be a little bit more muscular, and the breast on that side is usually a little bit smaller.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

1. I care for a woman's personality, not her looks or how she feels

2. I view fake breasts like some girls view uncircumcised penises: sure, they may be weird and sometimes unattractive, but they're fun to play with in a different way! :3 That, and they're still boobs/a penis


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I can personally understand why women would want implants. A lot of men go ohh they have low self esteem, and yet they are usually the same person who prefers them to be nice and perky. Not every woman has naturally perky breasts. After having a kid and losing almost 100 lbs I've considered it. My boyfriend doesn't want me to, but I still can't help but want them to be "nice and perky." It's like society shoves it down my throat and I am sitting here trying really hard not to give into it. It's not a black and white issue. 

I wish that standards that are basically impossible to achieve naturally were not something that we were constantly trying to live up to. It makes me sad. 

That being said, some fake breasts look terrible. Weirdly square shaped, dimpled, too far apart, too high up, and so on. And some fake breasts look very natural. I don't have a negative opinion of women who get them, but some surgeries are done so badly it does become laughable, and I feel sorry for the women who got botched plastic surgery.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

I like the "Haunted Mine Roller coaster".

I know it isn't a real haunted mine. But I enjoy riding it just the same.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

They are a BIIIIGGGG TURN OFF!, ral boobie FTW!


----------



## Agent Washintub (Oct 6, 2012)

To quote my boss, "are they soft when they slap me in the face? They're real enough for me!"

That's him though. To me, it really depends on the quality of the boob job. I've seen some SERIOUSLY hideous implants. Like far enough apart you could land a 747 in between. Or some that looked like they started at the bottom of her ribcage. As long as they are done well, and look natural, couldn't care less. I care not for the size, just that they look natural.


----------



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

flyincaveman said:


> To quote my boss, "are they soft when they slap me in the face? They're real enough for me!"


hahaha, I don't even know the guy but this makes me want to say "he WOULD say that".


----------



## Agent Washintub (Oct 6, 2012)

questforself said:


> hahaha, I don't even know the guy but this makes me want to say "he WOULD say that".


You have no idea. Refers to going down on a girl as "tongue punching meat curtains."


----------



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

flyincaveman said:


> You have no idea. Refers to going down on a girl as "tongue punching meat curtains."


 hahahahahaha OMG! Who would even think that? I wonder what MBTI type he is.


----------



## Agent Washintub (Oct 6, 2012)

I work under the assumption of ESTP.


----------



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

flyincaveman said:


> I work under the assumption of ESTP.


I would have thought ENTP, meat curtains are pretty abstract visuals. lol


----------



## MelissaC (May 23, 2012)

I was inclined toward indifference until I read what @Reichuru wrote. I'd consider a surgically augmented penis a dealbreaker. 

A lot of women say that they get implants to improve their confidence, which I can appreciate on a certain level, but it still seems like you could take that money and use it toward a different confidence-booster...like investing in a new hobby, or going on some kind of cultural expedition. See the world. Shit, go skydiving. Something a bit more meaningful. And I'd venture a guess that skydiving is statistically a lesser health risk than implants.

But, you know. I'm just a weirdo who doesn't own a TV, so I'm a bit disconnected from our cultural obsession with vanity. What do I know.


----------



## Porridgepudge (Sep 27, 2012)

Ugh. Fake boobs. No. :c 
I've seen fake boobs. They don't look right when the girl is naked. They look really gross. Makes their nipple up to high, makes the boobs abnormally shaped, nipple to tit meat ratio is usually way off. 
Plus, the thought of associating with someone who feels the need to change the way they look disgusts me. You obviously aren't a person I want to be around if you feel the need to alter your body surgically just to fit into what media says is ideal. Gross. I can understand boob implant if you have breast cancer or your tit gets whacked off in a freak accident.


----------



## nrcoggin (Mar 18, 2012)

Fake breast don't appeal to me at all. I don't even really like larger breasts.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Depends on the person. 
Some girls look good without it and get it done anyway and some chicks have floppers that aren't attractive.
So there are going to be cases where it enhances and cases where it does just the opposite.

Plus the boob job has to be good or it looks turrible.
Multi-factoral for me and not as simple as I like them or don't.

My ex had B boobs and I was happy with them. 
I've enjoyed a firm natural pair of Ds and they were fun.
But I've also had some Cs that looked better in the bra.
I've had clear As, that damn bra was deceiving.. wasn't a huge deal but it was essentially pretty guy chest looking.


----------



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

INTJ the DC said:


> Plus the boob job has to be good or it looks turrible.


Is that a Charles Barkley turrible?


----------



## Kozokana (Oct 7, 2012)

Porridgepudge said:


> makes the boobs abnormally shaped, nipple to tit meat ratio is usually way off.





Porridgepudge said:


> Gross. I can understand boob implant if you have breast cancer or your tit gets whacked off in a freak accident.


These two comments got to me.
On a more serious note, I agree.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

questforself said:


> Is that a Charles Barkley turrible?


Of fucking course.


----------



## Particulate (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't understand anyone that's explicitly against fake breasts. I've tried to an I just can't. People try to make the argument that they just don't *feel* real. You know what? That's correct... sometimes they can feel better than real.

For every bad set of fake breasts there's at least that many sets of sad real breasts. There's plenty of good fakes, some of them better than they would be if they were real. More than that the procedure and the technology behind it is actively improving every year. I have no doubt that in my lifetime there will be more people with fake breasts than with real ones simply because it's going to become easier and easier to do and allows women to look exactly how they choose to look.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

changos said:


> *These days (Bon Jovi)*
> _She came looking for some shelter with a suitcase full of dreams
> To a motel room on the boulevard
> Guess she's trying to be James Dean
> ...


So you're saying its *her* who didn't like her body - yet you write an essay completely ripping on it, talking about how you had to '_deal_ with it.' 

I watched my father treat my mother this way over her body as I was coming of age, and it made her very depressed and it made me become extremely paranoid about _ever_ gaining an ounce. I had an eating disorder as a result. It was drilled into my head that love = being thin and pretty. 

My mother and I have different body types, and hers is actually similar to what you describe in this woman who you were completely dogging here -- she has an 'apple' body type, where if she gains even half a lb, its going to show up in her stomach first. Some women can be ten lbs overweight but its more evenly distributed and no one notices, but with an apple shape - it goes straight to the stomach and for some completely fucked reason, our culture is hellbent on women having teen boy abdomens. 

Your language toward this woman's body is abusive and I hope she found someone who doesn't think such cruel things about her body over not having the abdomen of a teenage boy. 

And no this isn't -her- problem, that she was dating the wrong guy - a guy who is this fixated on women supposing to have completely flat stomachs, and making another person's body his business in the first place.

Anyway, to address the original thread topic -- I don't care about fake breasts because I'm not a self-appointed beauty pageant judge who makes it my business to go around critiquing other people's flesh-sacks.


----------



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

Particulate said:


> I have no doubt that in my lifetime there will be more people with fake breasts than with real ones simply because it's going to become easier and easier to do and allows women to look exactly how they choose to look.


hmmm..........I find this troubling.........like someone somewhere just clubbed a seal........but this is my personal opinion though and I don't expect everyone to agree.


----------



## Particulate (Sep 21, 2012)

questforself said:


> hmmm..........I find this troubling.........like someone somewhere just clubbed a seal........but this is my personal opinion though and I don't expect everyone to agree.


Take a look at the rise in cosmetic surgery. Not just in the US but internationally. It's becoming less and less about fixing problems and more about choosing how to look. Breast augmentation is only a natural progression and not just bigger either but reshaping and reductions.


----------

